# Burton binding sizes



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm about to order some burton bindings and I'm not sure what size to get. I have size 10 feet so I could get either the Med. or the Large.

What should I get, does it matter?

Thanks


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

large trust me


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

kirk, most burton larges are 11-13 arent they?


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

I have size 10 boots and use Large bindings(Customs)...And your right they might be a little big about half an inch on the sides,but i dont seem to have a problem.


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

nope 10 and up
the boot will not be centered
i will try it at work today and post pics


----------

